# Graco 395 Airless Orange Peel on Edges



## 86354 (Nov 30, 2021)

Just recently purchased a Graco 395 airless sprayer and used 310 FFLP tips to paint the doors at about half the pressure with Sherwin Emerald Urethane Trim paint. Had a couple of issues several times and wanted to get your thoughts in this: 1) had a few paint drips even though I was careful and moved my hand steadily, not too slowly, and kept about 8-10 distance from the spray gun. I thought that FFLP would reduce the paint amount enough to minimize the chances of drips. And 2) I got orange peel at the edges. For the most part I overlayed the spray pattern about 30-50% and it was fine, but there were a few times when I wanted to add an additional layer over the cured/dry paint just for one specific location and it left that visible orange peel at the edges while the center was fine (see image). Does it mean that you cannot just spray one are with the airless sprayer and always have to recoat the entire object to avoid the issues at the edges?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Is this your first time spraying? are you a professional?


----------



## 86354 (Nov 30, 2021)

I am not a professional, just a homeowner/DIYer, but I was hoping that buying good equipment and following the suggestions on this forum would allow me to produce high quality finishes. I have used an airless sprayer twice before when I borrowed it from my friends and had no issues.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

If you're not a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php.

This thread is now closed.


----------

